# Wer repariert TP177B Touchfeld



## Norton (14 November 2011)

Hallo,
wer kann ein Touchfeld  für ein TP177B 6AV6 642 -0BA01 (Color) ersetzen ?
hat jemand Erfahrung mit solch einer Reparatur ?
defekt ist die Scheibe und die Folie. die elektronik ist noch (hoffe ich) OK
Oder hat jemand ein TP177B rumliegen mit defekter Elektronik und heilem Touch ?
wenn ich das Teil zum grossen S schicke bekomme ich wahrscheinlich einen Kostenvoranschlag der den Neupreis übersteigt oder die Info 
nicht reparierbar + Rechnung für diese Diagnose (alles schon gehabt)

Danke für alle Infos
  Grüsse Norton


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2011)

Ruf mal bei Eichler, oben aus dem Banner an


----------



## MSB (14 November 2011)

Also ich kauf die Dinger im Regelfall als Austauschreparatur vom BigS.

Das ganze ist gemessen am Neupreis relativ günstig, und der Hauptgrund warum ich das mache, es geht extrem schnell,
im Regelfall innerhalb weniger Stunden wenns sein muss, was da ich das als Dienstleistung bei div. Kunden (im Falle des Maschinenstillstandes) mache extrem wichtig ist.

Auch ist es eher egal, wie das alte Panel aussieht, und da waren schon einige ganz schlimme dabei, (Panel nur noch schwarz anstatt grau).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## all4sps (15 November 2011)

*Tp 177b*

Hallo,

Wir haben 9 Stück neue an Lager.
Wir könnten Ihnen eines für 550€ inkl. Versand und Rechnung anbieten.

Bei Interresse per PN melden.

Freundliche Grüsse
all4sps


----------



## Norton (18 November 2011)

Danke,
ich habe mir einmal Angebote eingeholt.
eine Reparatur (Austausch) beim grossen "S" scheint das günstigste zu sein


----------



## Guste (19 November 2011)

Hallo Google mal nach Fa. Eichler
Gruß Guste


----------



## MSB (19 November 2011)

Guste schrieb:


> Hallo Google mal nach Fa. Eichler
> Gruß Guste



Lies doch du mal den Beitrag ...


----------

